# How long to quarantine for ?



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

I've done the reading, but the suggested time periods vary between 14 and 90 days. Some people seem to suggest NOT quaranting fish at all, but I would prefer to - especially if they are coming from a store with central filtration where the fish would be exposed to everything all the other fish there have got (kind of like a kid in school ! Yikes  )

So - I have a 10g set up.
Heater, AC20 (with media from the cycled tanks), lights, a small amount of gravel in the bottom to reduce glare, a couple of decorations.

And a half-dozen small kuhli loaches from Big Als.

They went in last night.

How long until I can place them in their permanent home ?

For those that do use a quarantine tank - what do YOU do ?


----------



## streeker02 (Apr 11, 2014)

IMO three weeks if you're not medicating them or treating them for anything.

Kuhlis especially will be fine in that tank for as long as you need to keep them there


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

No signs of anything wrong at this time - but that's less than 24 hours in, which is barely long enough for them to De - stress from being moved !

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## streeker02 (Apr 11, 2014)

I just noticed your other thread....as someone else mentioned, considering there are only two guppies in the tank presently, that limits your potential losses...I would just have stocked the kuhlis


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

I was tempted, believe me 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I use a quarantine tank for all fish that I purchase with a minimum of 14 days. The tank has a filter and a heater set at 82f, no other items in the tank so I can observe the fish easily. After ten days I will adjust the heater to the temp of the tank the fish will be going into, about 1 degree per day. If I have to medicate then I start the procedure all over. One time when I didn't do this I infected an entire tank and lost 50% of the fish that were in the tank.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Quarantine for at least 3 weeks, do 90 if you want to be very careful due to putting them in a tank full of valuable fish. I personally quarantine for at least 3 weeks if I am doing preventative medicating, 90 if not.


----------

